# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  Pointless nudity

## Gemini

Not being one who complains often.  I find myself here complaining.

I propose a friendly request to the behavior regarding the nudity aspect of posting.

If  nudity is to be on the board, please make it part of the debate if  there was one and not a pointless porn fest - I don't care to see it, I  really don't.  And frankly, I don't want my wife thinking I am into  pornography.  She looks at my history online, and when I stumble upon  junk in certain thread while scrolling looking for actual debate or  content and I hit some prostitute firing a gun?  Well, it will make for a  bad conversation between my wife and I.

If it isn't serving some sort of legitimate political debate, please put it in the basement.

----------

Archer (08-08-2013),Teutorian (08-07-2013)

----------


## Archer

I prefer a sexy dressed woman anyway. But yeah it does get a little rough around here at times.

----------

Belazure (09-08-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

There's nothing pointless about nudity. There's a very large, hard point  :Tongue: 

*bazinga*

----------

Max Rockatansky (09-08-2013),usfan (08-08-2013)

----------


## Gemini

> There's nothing pointless about nudity. There's a very large, hard point 
> 
> *bazinga*


Whatever, I wash my hands of this weirdness.

----------


## kilgram

> Not being one who complains often.  I find myself here complaining.
> 
> I propose a friendly request to the behavior regarding the nudity aspect of posting.
> 
> If  nudity is to be on the board, please make it part of the debate if  there was one and not a pointless porn fest - I don't care to see it, I  really don't.  And frankly, I don't want my wife thinking I am into  pornography.  She looks at my history online, and when I stumble upon  junk in certain thread while scrolling looking for actual debate or  content and I hit some prostitute firing a gun?  Well, it will make for a  bad conversation between my wife and I.
> 
> If it isn't serving some sort of legitimate political debate, please put it in the basement.


Do you know that exist history delete, even only some pages or directly using invisible browsing in every serious Internet browser?

If I do something that I don't want to be stored, I use invisible browsing.

And by the way, there is no pointless nudity. Nudity is nudity, and nothing else.

----------


## Gemini

> Do you know that exist history delete, even only some pages or directly using invisible browsing in every serious Internet browser?
> 
> If I do something that I don't want to be stored, I use invisible browsing.
> 
> And by the way, there is no pointless nudity. Nudity is nudity, and nothing else.


Yes I know of it, and no I don't care to use it.  I have nothing to hide from my wife.

What I don't want is pointless nudity.  It isn't a demand for the rules to change, just a request to the posters here is all.

I can't be the only one thinking this.  And if I am?  Well, I at least did my part.

----------


## Perianne

> What I don't want is pointless nudity.


I guess I am missing something.  Where is the nudity on here?  Is it the avatars I post of asses?

----------


## kilgram

> Yes I know of it, and no I don't care to use it.  I have nothing to hide from my wife.
> 
> What I don't want is pointless nudity.  It isn't a demand for the rules to change, just a request to the posters here is all.
> 
> I can't be the only one thinking this.  And if I am?  Well, I at least did my part.


If do I post violence do you have any problem with it?

And yes, it is related.

I don't see the problem with somebody naked. Really. It is natural and normal. Another thing is explicit sex, that would be porn. But you talked about nudeness, so with nudeness I don't see the problem.

Tits  :Wink:

----------


## countryboy

> Not being one who complains often.  I find myself here complaining.
> 
> I propose a friendly request to the behavior regarding the nudity aspect of posting.
> 
> If  nudity is to be on the board, please make it part of the debate if  there was one and not a pointless porn fest - I don't care to see it, I  really don't.  And frankly, I don't want my wife thinking I am into  pornography.  She looks at my history online, and when I stumble upon  junk in certain thread while scrolling looking for actual debate or  content and I hit some prostitute firing a gun?  Well, it will make for a  bad conversation between my wife and I.
> 
> If it isn't serving some sort of legitimate political debate, please put it in the basement.


I don't think I believe you. Got a link? 

All joking aside, I am put in the same awkward position while scrolling through a thread here and there. Wife walks in the room and there's some half nekkid broad on my screen.....not good. Or worse, half naked oiled up dudes (the women around here are some of the worst offenders).  :Puke:

----------

St James (09-08-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> If do I post violence do you have any problem with it?
> 
> And yes, it is related.
> 
> I don't see the problem with somebody naked. Really. It is natural and normal. Another thing is explicit sex, that would be porn. But you talked about nudeness, so with nudeness I don't see the problem.
> 
> Tits


 @kilgram

he has a wife.  That's the point.  He wanted a heads up.

----------

Archer (08-08-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> You realize the number of women who actually died was extremely small, and this has mostly just been grossly exaggerated by abortion supporters.
> 
>  What about _alive_ babies?


Drop it, creep. The lady said no.

----------


## The XL

> Why not? Didn't the U.S. Supreme Court rule they're not people?


The Supreme Court is renown for their wisdom, morals, and ability to uphold the Constitution.  Lol.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Attachment 1231
> 
> That's nothing.  Wait till you see me "twerk"!


Awesome!  I looking forward to it....but recommend not doing it around candles and alcohol. 
  If you do, make sure Jimmy Kimmel is there with a fire extinguisher.   :Occasion14:

----------


## Terminal Lance

> Ever lost a kid! Ever had one die in your hands? Well I have held two.


I'm sorry to hear that.  My ex lost one while I was on deployment and it was sort of the end for us.  She blamed me for not being home and I blamed me, too.

----------


## Gemini

> I'm only in favor of abortion in the first trimester and to preserve the life of the mother. This is because abortion needs to be legal to prevent back ally abortions and deaths from them. It's not gonna be illegal any time soon if ever. But it shouldn't be easy and convenient either. There needs to be restrictions and the parameters I mentioned above would be reasonable imo.
> 
> BUT. *I WILL NOT tolerate pictures of aborted babies on this site.* It's too upsetting to the many mothers and grandmothers that are members here to see and it doesn't help the cause. 
>  @Anders Hoveland


Not to make a hateful jab at you at all, because I respect you.

But, didn't you a while back post  a video with a man literally sawing off another man's head?  I mean if we are going to draw lines on gore and such, perhaps it should be outlined in the forum rules should it not (if they are, forgive me, I haven't glanced at them in a while, I just try to behave myself - which usually works)?  Or at least provide fair warning of the content of a post/thread?

While the video was posted, it did have a fantastic disclaimer to as to warn the prospective readers.  I would think a similar practice could be instituted with abortion pictures.

Just my two cents.
 @Trinnity

----------

Belazure (09-17-2013),countryboy (09-14-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

Thanks for speaking up, @Gemini. I respect you too.

Yeah, the viddy had a disclaimer. You didn't see the beheading unless you played the viddy. AND I posted some beheading pics yesterday, but they were relatively tame compared to the gruesome ones I'd have liked to post.

It's a judgment call. My forum, my call. I personally don't want to see dead babies. As a woman and_ a mother_ it's beyond painful to see. I believe most, if not all of the other ladies feel the same way. I'm just not gonna have that on the forum and it_ is_ in the rules. There's a lot of freedom here, but there are boundaries; it's not a free-for-all. I hope that clarifies exactly where I stand on this issue.

----------


## Dan40

> Thanks for speaking up, @Gemini. I respect you too.
> 
> Yeah, the viddy had a disclaimer. You didn't see the beheading unless you played the viddy. AND I posted some beheading pics yesterday, but they were relatively tame compared to the gruesome ones I'd have liked to post.
> 
> It's a judgment call. My forum, my call. I personally don't want to see dead babies. As a woman and_ a mother_ it's beyond painful to see. I believe most, if not all of the other ladies feel the same way. I'm just not gonna have that on the forum and it_ is_ in the rules. There's a lot of freedom here, but there are boundaries; it's not a free-for-all. I hope that clarifies exactly where I stand on this issue.


Beheading?!!!

NO, no,no

I need the link to the pointless nudity, NOT a beheading!   :Wink:

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Thanks for speaking up, @Gemini. I respect you too.
> 
> Yeah, the viddy had a disclaimer. You didn't see the beheading unless you played the viddy. AND I posted some beheading pics yesterday, but they were relatively tame compared to the gruesome ones I'd have liked to post.
> 
> It's a judgment call. My forum, my call. I personally don't want to see dead babies. As a woman and_ a mother_ it's beyond painful to see. I believe most, if not all of the other ladies feel the same way. I'm just not gonna have that on the forum and it_ is_ in the rules. There's a lot of freedom here, but there are boundaries; it's not a free-for-all. I hope that clarifies exactly where I stand on this issue.


I personally don't want to see all the gore and bloody deaths.

----------


## Gemini

> Thanks for speaking up, @Gemini. I respect you too.
> 
> Yeah, the viddy had a disclaimer. You didn't see the beheading unless you played the viddy. AND I posted some beheading pics yesterday, but they were relatively tame compared to the gruesome ones I'd have liked to post.
> 
> It's a judgment call. My forum, my call. I personally don't want to see dead babies. As a woman and_ a mother_ it's beyond painful to see. I believe most, if not all of the other ladies feel the same way. I'm just not gonna have that on the forum and it_ is_ in the rules. There's a lot of freedom here, but there are boundaries; it's not a free-for-all. I hope that clarifies exactly where I stand on this issue.


Your house, your call.  Either way it isn't a problem with me.  I don't really have a dog in the fight.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Nude pix of attractive women is always better than pix of dead people; headless or not.

----------


## Invayne

NECRO-thread....LOL!

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> NECRO-thread....LOL!


I was looking for a fun picture thread and this one came up in the search.  

Rise!  Rise!  Rise from the Dead thread!

----------

Invayne (07-10-2014)

----------


## Micketto

Interesting thread..... so many bans occur at TPF

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Interesting thread..... so many bans occur at TPF


I only count two and, IIRC, both are now mods over at the other TPF.  Go figure, huh?

----------


## Trinnity

> Interesting thread..... so many bans occur at TPF


Are you asking for one too?

----------


## Trinnity

> I only count two and, IIRC, both are now mods over at the other TPF.  Go figure, huh?


Yeah well, you know the back story on that. They burned their bridges.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Yeah well, you know the back story on that. They burned their bridges.


Agreed.  

Cool song, but not a good life philosophy:

----------


## Micketto

> Are you asking for one too?


Sorry, had no intention of rechecking this thread.  Slow day here at your forum.


If you feel the need, go for it.

I don't usually ask for bans.  
If I don't want to read a forum I exercise something called self-control.

If the place would be better without me...  or if pointing out a couple bans is somehow not included in that "free speech" you talk about and is instead a "bannable offense"... then by all means, do what you w'evertf you want.  You can even mistakenly say I "called you out on the moderation".... if it helps you.

Certainly you have a few "lifers" here who would love if you did.

In any case.... why would you check with me first ?!

----------


## Max Rockatansky

For the record, I'm in 100% agreement with Ron White: 

_Once you've seen one woman naked, you want to see the rest of them naked too.


_

----------


## Dan40

> For the record, I'm in 100% agreement with Ron White: 
> 
> _Once you've seen one woman naked, you want to see the rest of them naked too.
> 
> 
> _


And few women engage in "pointless nudity."  They may be large or small or anywhere in between, but most have 2 points.

----------


## teeceetx

I always miss all the good pics!

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I always miss all the good pics!


There've been a few good ones, but I haven't seen them all myself.

----------

